# Coffee on Canvas



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Synchronika with my wee painting of some beans to mark my corner of the kitchen!


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Lovely set up. What's the atom like?


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Rickv said:


> Lovely set up. What's the atom like?


 I moved on from a Quamar so I was immediately impressed. Very little retention and quick to adjust.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

They look great. I'll keep an eye out in the for sales as I fancy an upgrade from the Mignon.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I believe the Helios is an update from the Atom, same price on BB and same burr size.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I thought the Helios replaced the zenith?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nadir, Zenith, Atom, Helios all still available as far as I can see.

I am sure some will be phased out but they certainly haven't been yet.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)




----------

